# SAP Package Discontinued?!



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

I went to order the SAP grille set today and come to find out, they are no longer available through GM! :willy: Luckily my dealer tracked another dealer down that had a set left... I don't know about the rest of the GM SAP, but at least, according my dealer, the grilles are discontinued. Better start tracking a set down now if you need one 


P.S. - Get this... I went to the local body shop and the guy there said, "I just upgraded a customer's hood from an '04 to and '05. The customer did not want the '04 hood. I'll just give it to you if I have it, but I think I threw it out..." So he checked and he didn't have it, he threw it out. Damn, that would of been a sweet deal, even though it was an '04 hood. Can't complain about FREE


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

DJ Dannis said:


> I went to order the SAP grille set today and come to find out, they are no longer available through GM! :willy: Luckily my dealer tracked another dealer down that had a set left... I don't know about the rest of the GM SAP, but at least, according my dealer, the grilles are discontinued. Better start tracking a set down now if you need one


I had that problem with the hood...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

try http://www.fredbeansparts.com -- a terrific resource for OEM parts.


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> try http://www.fredbeansparts.com -- a terrific resource for OEM parts.


Sweetness! Thanks for the tip. :cheers 

Dan


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I got my 06 tail lights from them, good people and easy to deal with. If they don't have the part, they will try and track it down.

Chris


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

According to the manager of the body shop that works on my car. The parts are available but they do not come pre painted piece by piece any longer. If you want the kit pre painted, you have to purchase the entire kit.

I just had the front SAP bumper replaced a week ago. They had it overnighted. The Kits are still available.


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

OK, I am new to the GTO. What does SAP stand for? And what does this package look like? Thread searches have not produced any pictures or a description.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

06BlazinGTO said:


> OK, I am new to the GTO. What does SAP stand for? And what does this package look like? Thread searches have not produced any pictures or a description.


*Sports Appearence Package. Look my gallery pics. My car has the complete kit on it. You should be able to find it on Pontiac's site. If not then try your dealers parts dept.
*


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> According to the manager of the body shop that works on my car. The parts are available but they do not come pre painted piece by piece any longer. If you want the kit pre painted, you have to purchase the entire kit.
> 
> I just had the front SAP bumper replaced a week ago. They had it overnighted. The Kits are still available.


Thanks for the clarification on the rest of the SAP. :cheers


----------

